# Do you save your MAC bags?



## Angelah (Oct 11, 2007)

I had a girl come in the other day and she bought about 5 items but requested that I put each item in a seperate bag so I was asking if they were all gifts for someone but she said that she collects every MAC bag she gets with her purchases and has over 600 bags already.  I've never heard of anyone saving their bags so just out of curiosity.. do any of you save?  :-D


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll save a couple here and there to reuse, but no, I don't save every bag I've ever received from Mac


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a couple which I recycle when I buy MAC.


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, I have the first one ever, which is in a safe place, but I have 4 others that are slightly different sizes that I reuse whenever I go to a store!


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll save one every now and then to put my back 2 mac empties in.
Saving all of your bags is one this if that"s what you want to do but I think it's a tad unreasonable to ask that each small item is put into a separate bag.


----------



## Angelah (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_I'll save one every now and then to put my back 2 mac empties in.
Saving all of your bags is one this if that"s what you want to do but I think it's a tad unreasonable to ask that each small item is put into a separate bag._

 
Yeah it caught me off guard, but maybe they will be worth something someday.. who knows!


----------



## caroni99 (Oct 11, 2007)

Whoa!

 I just save them to put my B2M empties in as they would be useless otherwise.

Lately I have been asking them not to put my purchases in a bag as I'm trying to collect less plastic bags in general.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 11, 2007)

hell yes i save them!! the boxes too! 

i really dont know why though ... i guess its just a slight obsession.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll save boxes and not the bags except for one with my empties in


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a little odd.  I do save a couple for my B2M.  I do keep my lipsticks in the original boxes because I store them standing up so I can read the names, plus they don't go bad.  I've had some l/s's for a few years.  Trust me, you will know when they are ready for l/s heaven....they smell rancid!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay, that's just really unnecessary. LOL, really.....too much clutter for me. 
I do second on the lipstick boxes though....but bags?
SMH.


----------



## user46 (Oct 11, 2007)

i only have like 2 saved. and they have some empties in them. over 600 bags is ridiculous. and going out of ur way to get more (asking the MA to put each thing in a seperate bag) is ... also ridiculous.


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 11, 2007)

ya the bags for me are just annoying. That reminds me, I need to start putting one in my purse for times when I shop--Antiquitease Color NEXT WEEK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--but eek I usually throw them out. Less plastic bags! 


But I agree, 600--question is why? and seriously, MAC produces them in bulk--value--miniscule. I do not see the value. Thats my two cents (worth more than one bag) lol


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 11, 2007)

Question: Why do some of you take bags with you to the store? Does it have to do with recycling?


----------



## gigglegirl (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janelovesyou* 

 
_Question: Why do some of you take bags with you to the store? Does it have to do with recycling?_

 
For me, its that I don't want to take another new bag that would prob just eventually find itself in the landfill. Trying to minimize unnecessary waste--esp. plastic bags. That's at least why I do it.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 11, 2007)

I save my boxes in my MAC bags and my receipts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I know how much I spent.


----------



## ledonatella (Oct 11, 2007)

I do save some but not all, I like to have them to use for other things as they are pretty sturdy!


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 11, 2007)

^ They are! I used them to wrap a package I was sending one time haha


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 12, 2007)

*giggles* im not alone. i save my bags. i started saving them so could use them for B2M. and not i have about 43-45. idk why i have them i just do. i do use them alot though.


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 12, 2007)

i dont really save em there just there. like i dont even throw em away, same as the boxes for the eyeshadows and such, i keep em all :\


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 12, 2007)

She better recycle them when her MAC bag obsession is over.


----------



## foreverymoment (Oct 12, 2007)

i save mine...but not obsessively.  I have one in each level of my traincase (to protect it from particle fallout?  i'm weird.) and I have 2 or 3 saved for when I B2M (and i love that i get a nice shiny new one w/ my B2M "purchase")


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 12, 2007)

I save many of my boxes and all of my receipts. I have no interest in saving the bags and sometimes ask that they not give me one, unless it's a major haul and I want people to stare as I walk thru the mall (LOL!). I actually don't like their bags. They're too "flat".


----------



## vica (Oct 12, 2007)

i actually save the bags i get everytime i make a purchase, but not a freakin bag for every single item i purchased.. lol. i hope shes recycling them though cuz petroleum is a limited resource and plastic bags are made of petroleum dammit. =/


----------



## frocher (Oct 12, 2007)

Over 600 bags, Holy Moly, that's a lot of bags and a lot of MAC


----------



## bebs (Oct 12, 2007)

I try to bring mine back if I remember.. that or if I dont I just ask for no bag and put them in my purse unless its an eyeshadow... everything almost always ends up in there anyways and will end up in there with the bag as well in a matter of minutes so I try to not take them anymore when it crosses my mind.

I have about 5 -6 hanging around .. back ups... b2m .. a few holding postcards but 600 is way to much even more so with each item thats like.. a bit more then a bit odd


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 12, 2007)

I save all of my boxes IN MAC bags... I have a few of the biggest sized ones. &I have a few small ones laying around for B2M... but that's it.

600 bags is ridiculous. WHY would somebody collect them???


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 12, 2007)

Sounds like either OCD or someone who is a true cancer sign - we hoard things just because we /may/ use them at some point... 

600 is extreme though - where the hell would she keep them all?!


----------



## sitasati (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I have a couple which I recycle when I buy MAC._

 
I thought I was the only one who did that. lol Glad to know I'm not alone. I do that almost everytime I go shopping. I try not to bring in more bags at home. But if it's a huge item or something then I can't help it. 

I carry a huge puma shopper's bag with my books and laptop and everything else in it. I can fit most of everything in there so I usually don't need plastic bags for anything small lol. I try not to waste paper either. 

I just bought a tumbler recently so now when I go for my coffee run, I ask them to put in the tumbler instead of a paper cup.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's smart, and good for the enviroment ,to recycle the bags, haven't thought of that. I have saved some bags, and some of the boxes, but not all of them. I would throw them out if they created any clutter, I like to keep my home organized. It's a nice souvenir, too, "that time I purchased my first paintpots", haha, not very logical . I understand the girl, but she's gone way too far.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 12, 2007)

i throw it away including the boxes.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 12, 2007)

that's so silly :| it's just a bag.

I keep all of my plastic bags (unless they have a hole so they get chucked), since recycling programme here wont recycle plastic bags, kinda lame really but I re-use mine all the time until they break, they have good uses.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow that is excessive!! I keep all of mine but I dont actually collect them as such. I just think throwing them away is a waste, Id much rather keep them to re-use for something else and they do come in handy!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 12, 2007)

i save the boxes AND the bags


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 12, 2007)

I actually save boxes, and I thought I was weird for this, but it's good to know I'm not the only one. 

I save them mostly because I never thought I'd be able to afford MAC, but here I am. 

^_^


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 13, 2007)

yes, i save bags, boxes, and receipts. i am a hoarder, i know. i cannot help it.
:]


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 13, 2007)

No I don't save them. I don't like keeping garbage around for no reason. I usually bring my beloved Hello Kitty shopping tote with me when I go on shopping adventures so that I don't need to take get any bags at all. I hate em!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Oct 13, 2007)

i have a few for b2m's, but that's it


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't really collect MAC bags (I would only do that if they all had a different printing) but I do keep all my MAC bags stored in a box, together with a million other plastic bags. Those plastic bags always come in handy and the MAC ones are just too nice to throw away


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 13, 2007)

The Lady seems to have an issue, over 600 bags, Bless her..I wonder did she save any other bags from other stores?? HMMM. When I go to the MAC counter, I ask for no bags if I already have bags with me if I'm out shopping. I feel like a baglady carrying a lot of bags. But 600 MAC total..


----------



## thewickedstyle (Oct 13, 2007)

I save the small ones to bring my lunch to work :/

Mostly I order online, and I *don't* save the boxes.

When I collected LAMB, I kept all the lamb bags in a drawer. I still have all the beautiful tags too but they are like works of art. All I save from MAC are postcards.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so bad about clutter but I care too much for the enviroment to ask for extra bags. I too have a few I use for B2M and try not to take new bags home with me. I think with the whole B2M program about recycling this is just being selfish and silly. If lots of people do that then it will just end up causing price increases in the products. I wonder if she has thought about that.


----------



## blueyesdancing (Oct 14, 2007)

The bags are actually awesome to save and use as nice bags for trash in your car...better than a big target bag or something!  I hang my mac bag on the little hook made just for that purpose.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 14, 2007)

It was not until last week that I actually got a MAC bag from my Macy's counter.  Usually I just get the Macy's bag with their red star on it.  So me being the dork that I am, saved it because it made me feel special!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 16, 2007)

i keep a few, mostly because i dont get around to throwing things out. i have a few to store b2m empties and things like that. 

i cant imagine wanting to keep very many. they are kind of sh!t quality, whenever i walk around carrying them for a while the black rubs off on my hands.

600? thats a bit wasteful.


----------



## ShexyKristin (Oct 16, 2007)

I love having lots of bags teehee. They are so cute and chic. I save lots of mine.


----------



## Noel (Oct 17, 2007)

I save the boxes that all of the Mac products I buy come in, but not all the bags...over 600 bags!!!...wow, that's a new one!


----------



## user79 (Oct 17, 2007)

No, it's just a plastic bag.


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 18, 2007)

i save the larger bags. if i saved all the small ones i'd have too many. but i do save all the boxes


----------



## kyashi (Oct 18, 2007)

i save my boxes .. a few bags and postcards and receipts .. i dunno why i do that .. think its because its too pretty to through away .. plus they can come in handy one day for storing stuff .. i hope. i re-use the bags for carrying stuff around though .. proud to be a mac user.


----------



## Katura (Oct 18, 2007)

I save them sometimes...I re-use for carrying my B2M to the stores...I've also been living out of a bag...haha (more specifically, two of the Larger MAC bags) as I'm getting ready to move. They are sturdy and work well for carrying stuff...But I do not save purely for collecting. I throw out all boxes (after stripping them of the name sticker...which is good for my palletes) and I use the smaller/med bags for trash bags for in my small bedroom trashcan and in my car.

and I work for MAC, so I'm constantly stuck with a bajillion of these stupid bags from gettings gratis and crap. haha...


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back up but this was so weird I had to comment!

600 bags is an obsession and IMO she's cheating lol because she didn't technically shop 600 times lol, but I buy from Selfridges so I don't have any MAC bags but I kept my first lipglass box lol.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 29, 2007)

i dont save them in particular, i kinda hoard bags in general, because im always in need of shopping bags to carry shit from here to there....

but i do make sure to have at least one mac bag to store my b2ms.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 29, 2007)

I keep some just for the sake of reusing. Doesn't matter where it's from. If I already have a bag from another store I'm shopping at I'll just ask to not have a bag since it'll be small enough to fit anyway.


----------



## Ruffage (Dec 7, 2007)

The only reason I can think of for someone to collect 600 plastic bags from MAC is to use them to package counterfeit MAC products to sell on Ebay.

Personally once I'm sure I won't be returning the items I have purchased, I either toss the bags or use them to line the wastebaskets.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 7, 2007)

ive saved all of mine and boxes lol


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 7, 2007)

I like the medium size ones to carry shoes in to change into.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 7, 2007)

I only keep one at a time to bring my b2m in.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, I save a couple to put B2M stuff in, as well.  But, I would NEVER keep all my MAC bags around.  That's too much evidence for my husband to find!!!  I bury my MAC boxes in the trash, as well, lol (unless they're special like the Playboy or Henri Bendel collections).


----------



## Yanie (Dec 7, 2007)

not at all, I have too much of them!!


----------



## rouquinne (Dec 8, 2007)

i have one large bag from a big haul a few years ago that i toss empty containers in for B2M.

i do wish y'all would recycle your boxes and bags - recycling was VERY important to Frank & Frank right from the beginning, ergo Back to MAC!  they were environmentalists long before it was fashionable.

also - CANADIAN SPECKTRA-ITES PLEASE TAKE NOTE!!!

if you are buying your MAC at a counter at The Bay and you do not take a bag, you get 100 extra HBC points with your purchase!!!!


----------



## clamster (Dec 8, 2007)

That's odd and a waste of plastic!! If I don't keep them to re-use for misc things then recycle them! 

When my mom shops for small items she just puts them in her purse so she doesn't have to carry a bag around. 

Hmm I think I am going to bring back bags to the store when I shop, there's no need to waste more and more bags.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah.. and i don't know why!


----------



## honeebee (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree. I try to recycle or reuse my stuff. I have a little tote bag that I bought for this purpose. When I'm not using it, I just fold it up and put it in my handbag.

  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caroni99* 

 
_Whoa!

 I just save them to put my B2M empties in as they would be useless otherwise.

Lately I have been asking them not to put my purchases in a bag as I'm trying to collect less plastic bags in general._


----------



## littleinkpot (Jun 30, 2008)

I save them for back to mac-ing, but then recycle them. I save all my boxes though, I'm a graphic designer so I collect boxes in general (that are well designed). I'm about to move to the UK for a working holiday though so I guess I'll have to throw them all out.


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 1, 2008)

I have more plastic bags rather than paper bags from MAC


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 1, 2008)

I hardly ever have any bags as I mostly order online.

However, when I do go to a store, I'm usually either on holiday or away for a day's shopping so the bags always become all crumpled and ruined anyway.


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes but only for brand new bags. I will put my MAC backups in them. 

For used bags, I will either put my MAC boxes in them or throw them away.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

I save abercrombie bags because it makes moving easier! but not MAC bags


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 3, 2008)

I only have 1 saved up to put my B2M empties in... but I put that bag inside a Sephora one, haha.

If they're big bags, I use them for the trash. I have too much crap in my room to be saving up boxes/bags.


----------



## jrm (Jul 6, 2008)

I save every bag I got stuff in, and all of the lil' boxes as well .. I dunno, I'm kinda nutty like that... lol ... but asking for extra bags for every item?  Sounds like some kind of whacky scam :S


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 7, 2008)

I save all of my bags with the receipts.  I have a weird thing where I keep all my boxes too... It's a habbit I need to kick, because it's getting a little out of control! I'm starting to run out of room in my closet!! but, I Just can't part from them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It's weird...


----------



## Dianora (Jul 7, 2008)

If I buy something and the item will fit in my purse, or if I'm headed straight from the cash wrap to my car, I specifically ask for them to not give me bag if they don't mind. I just throw them out when I get home anyways, and that's just wasteful.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 7, 2008)

I generally buy so much that I end up with a big bag.  They make the best car garbage bags.  That's where mine wind up.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont save every bag and if I am only buying a few items I just throw them in my purse and save a bag


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

I save them, too


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 7, 2008)

I have many boxes of items I haven't used yet.  Saving bags, no I do not.


----------



## sofabean (Jul 10, 2008)

i saved bags for a while until i had a whole bunch and it just made no sense to keep them. same with the boxes!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't like plastic bags.. So I trash them.


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

I have couple here for reuse, but I don't really save them all. I'm going to use them, when I carry B2M-items to MAC counter.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *magia* 

 
_I have couple here for reuse, but I don't really save them all. I'm going to use them, when I carry B2M-items to MAC counter._

 
Pretty much the same, here.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 2, 2008)

usually i dont get bags. i just put what im buying into my purse. 
Every now and then, i'll get one. I put it aside for my b2m.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 2, 2008)

600 bags?!! Okaaaaaay.

I have about 4 under my bed and just re-use them for other stuff or for B2M. I actually threw 2 out yesterday actually.


----------



## animecute (Aug 3, 2008)

I use the bags to store my nail laquers cause I can't have it laying out (I swear someone's gonna spill them lol little brothers)...but then I totally kill the bag in the process boo


----------



## User93 (Aug 4, 2008)

i save my bags cause i love em and cause being transparent on 1 side makes them really useful for travelling - i put things inside and then wrap, so it cant be seen, but when i wanna check whats there i dont have to take everything out from it, i just unwrap! Thanks MAC for travelling solution.

I get rid of receipts as soon as possible, i feel too ashamed of my spaending habits and i dont wanna see them again (nor i want Mom to find it, lol).


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 4, 2008)

I save them occasionally, usually when I get one of the bigger bags. I don't really know why. Sometimes I use them to put under the paper towel when I'm cleaning my brushes, stuff like that. I think I may take a note and save a couple of smaller ones for when I have B2Ms.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 5, 2008)

Hell no! I think I have four bags saved but that's it. I don't even every time get a pag when I shop at my counter, it seems a bit useless when you have a big handbag and I try to make to little things I can to save out environment so I try using plasticbags as little as possible.


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh hell no.  I've never understood how people can keep all this stuff.  I may keep one for B2M, but usually toss em.


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 7, 2008)

I keep mine, but there's only about 6 - I get most of my stuff from swaps/sales.  I'll probably get rid of them at some point, or reuse them for something, but I have a Fafi bag and that's not going anywhere.  =D


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't keep the bags, I have one which I keep my B2M empties in but usually I'll just reuse the other bags for shopping or as liners for my wastepaper basket. The MAC boxes I recycle, take them to the local recycling plant.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 9, 2008)

it is kind of ridiculous the mac things i save...i should post a photograph of all of my bags and boxes...my friends make fun of me, but i cannot just throw them away! idk.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm a freak, I save all my bags and hang them on my bedroom wall o_o;


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

my first one, yes. the rest i just recycle.


----------



## little_miss_mac (Aug 10, 2008)

I only have a few bags, but thats because I mostly order online (theres no mac here dammit....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so I do keep most of the black postage boxes (I think I have about 6) they are cardboard and the only reason I keep them is because I have not bothered to chuck them yet. hehe.

The bags...hmmm..I'v had about 4 maybe.  I know I use one to store my unopened lush soaps (yes, i have a supply lol) so I can see what ones I have left and so the scent lingers longer (that clear side really comes in handy!) I think I used the rest as rubbish bags for the little bin in my study. IMO they are nothing special. It was a good idea to use them for travelling though! I will do that sometime.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do keep the boxes though! I started getting into mac when antiquitease came out so I have those boxes (& they are gorgeous!) I have mostly black ones but I LOVE the heatherette ones (esp. the beauty powder boxes), and the neo sci-fi boxes were not that bad either!


----------



## April47 (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_She better recycle them when her MAC bag obsession is over._

 

Hahahahaha! So funny.

I save a few bags for my b2m and I also save all my boxes. I return the empty products in their boxes and I keep the LE e/s I don't have the heart to depot in their boxes. That way they stay all nice and neat in my MU drawer.


----------



## fidelistoh (Sep 2, 2008)

i do save and re-use them, but 600 bags?! HAHAHAS!


----------

